# Display Help



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a little advice.
I'm building a small display to put in another shop.
I need to display a couple radios and 2 pair of speakers and one amp.
Is this possible without display board circuitry?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its possible but the display board circuitry makes it a lot more easier. 

If its going to display just two speakers and one amp then what would be the purpose of this display board? Strictly for choosing HU?


----------



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to display two different head units and two pair of speakers. Then I want to run a single amp to start. So I need to be able to switch between head units and between pairs of speakers, as it may become a larger display later. But for now that's what he has to work with. It's a hotrod shop and I do all of his audio work. But he wants a small display to help with sales. I'm not willing to give up my whole display for this though. If anyone has display board components that are just lying around I'm interested as long as what you have will do what I need and the price is right. Could be an antique style I don't care.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know what brand major audio stores use, but audio authority have some nice equipment for switch boards. I would look into that as a nice investment especially if you plan on adding more later in the future.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Run constant power to both decks.This way you can leave them both on for display purposes or turn them on individually if needed.Then get a switchable multi input/single output for the RCA's.Something like you would use on an older TV setup for switching VCR's,games,DVD players etc...to feed both decks to the amp.Then all you need is a dual ganged double pole double throw switch or relay to switch the amp between the 2 pair of speakers.
Connect all the grounds from the amp to all 4 speakers and connect the positive for the speakers from the amp to the common on the switch or relay and the positive from the speakers to it also.


----------



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Run constant power to both decks.This way you can leave them both on for display purposes or turn them on individually if needed.Then get a switchable multi input/single output for the RCA's.Something like you would use on an older TV setup for switching VCR's,games,DVD players etc...to feed both decks to the amp.Then all you need is a dual ganged double pole double throw switch or relay to switch the amp between the 2 pair of speakers.
> Connect all the grounds from the amp to all 4 speakers and connect the positive for the speakers from the amp to the common on the switch or relay and the positive from the speakers to it also.


Thank you a great deal.
That helps.


----------

